# Where Is ...?



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Where is a site I can go to and listen to bits of songs? Gimpy gave me a site a long time ago and I have lost it. 

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks.
terri


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

get onto 'soulseek' and you can listen to as many songs as you want


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

Yup soulseek.
Bearshare is also really fast, but it caused my computer some problems, so if you don't have really good spyware, I'd say soulseek.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks you two. Even the soulseek site made me a bit leary as far as virus and such. I have norton and stopzilla. I also have this new laptop that if I get infected I will become a baglady. 

Damn people and their viruses. :evil:


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

ive never ever had any virus from a file on soulseek...and the ports to the riaa are blocked as well so they cannot pick up your isp....other than that get onto google and search for peerguardian


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

terri* said:


> Thanks you two. Even the soulseek site made me a bit leary as far as virus and such. I have norton and stopzilla. I also have this new laptop that if I get infected I will become a baglady.
> 
> Damn people and their viruses. :evil:


You'll be fine - general tip - anything called "Song you searched for" with a file size of about 1 - 500kb is a virus or some such. Unless someone has invented something 4x better than MP3 that I haven't heard of yet. :wink: Most songs are 3 - 5Mb.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks again everyone. I'm feeling a bit more empowered.

Mole, I only see an x picture on your reply.You always put up the neatest things that are usually quirky...which I like. Can you try again?


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Do you need to pay for soulseek when you register?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

terri* said:


> Thanks again everyone. I'm feeling a bit more empowered.
> 
> Mole, I only see an x picture on your reply.You always put up the neatest things that are usually quirky...which I like. Can you try again?


It's just my sig image...my server has done this:


----------

